# Any Ideas of What This Is?



## ciccarello923 (Jan 24, 2013)

I realized there were a lot of this small round bugs covering a leaf. As much as I'd like to think they're baby springtails, I'm concerned they're a type of mite.

Maybe theres a piece of food I can put in the viv so they'll congregate on it.

Any ideas? Sorry about the poor quality


Bug in vivarium? - YouTube


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm no expert but if they're round it's probably a mite. Did you put springtails in the tank?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Mites, in normal numbers, are okay in the tank. The only places where they are never okay are in the fruit-flies and springtails cultures.


----------



## ciccarello923 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it safe to spray jurassi-mite inside the viv?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Ohhhhh...I wouldn't do that. I wouldn't think you would want your frogs (or future frogs) absorbing that into their system. Do you have frogs in the tank now? They should eat the mites.


----------



## ciccarello923 (Jan 24, 2013)

Good thing I didn't spray it yet. No, but I have a 1.3 cristo group arriving sometime next week


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Well then...consider yourself lucky...you've got an extra food source that took no work from you!


----------

